# Help needed with burst abscess. (Photo added)



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I've just noticed a lump on Spike's belly. He had an abscess around that area a couple of months ago, I'm not sure if it's another one.

I'm not against taking him to the vets. But I have literally been there almost every 2 weeks for 2 months now...


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! This is getting ridiculous...*

Photos or HQ video?


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! This is getting ridiculous...*

I would take him to the vet. I think its the best thing you can do for him. Good luck =]


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! This is getting ridiculous...*

First his abscess then checkup week later. Then his leg and check up. He's just been about teeth, then had to go back for general anaesthetic and his teeth trimmed... Why's it all at once! Argh.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! This is getting ridiculous...*

Its clearly an enigma -


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! This is getting ridiculous...*

Any advice off anyone whether or not they think a vet visit is needed would be appreciated.

I've seen there is the sticky on abscesses.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: ARGH! This is getting ridiculous...*

Probably needs a vet. Is the lump soft or hard?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! This is getting ridiculous...*



Forensic said:


> Probably needs a vet. Is the lump soft or hard?


I would say it's hard but a tiny bit squishy. Feels kind of like a bit of sweetcorn, odd description I know lol, but that kind of squishyness. I don't really want to give it a good squish. It does feel fairly firm though.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Any advice from anyone?? Vets are only open for two hours tomorrow, so...


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

It's always better to be safe rather then sorry.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

I've tried to remove the poll, but it hasn't worked so nevermind lol.

Does any recommend that I do the hot compresses??


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Did you go?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*



Randi said:


> Did you go?


No, Saturdays are for emergencies only


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*



Kaylaface said:


> It's always better to be safe rather then sorry.



Agreed, i was unsafe and totally sorry one time, was horrid!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*



geebus said:


> Agreed, i was unsafe and totally sorry one time, was horrid!


Unsafe about an abscess or lump of some sort?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

I suppose our ratties know that the vets have to make a living too? This situation always stinks but I hope it goes well.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Does anyone suggest that I treat it as abscess myself?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

no one here can truly diagnose this for youor tell you that you should follow your own course of treatment so I think if you are looking to get this diagnosed & you are not certain of your own assessment of the condition then you need to seek out a professional who can determine what is best to do


other than that... you have your own experience to fall back on. This is your rat, you have him there in front of you & I believe you have seen & treated previous abscesses on him.

But the treatment isn't the biggest concern... the fact that this is reoccuring is... that has to be addressed because if it isn't it will just keep happening over & over & over again.

I went through this with a rat before. Poor guy would be just about closed up & healed when another one would pop up over night & burst within a day or two. 

This was treated by two separate vets. Many visits & lots of antibiotics & the best answer I could get was it was all post-operative related. 

I eventually had to make a choice... not a popular one for some people but one that had to be made. It was clear to me that my little buddy was not really enjoying life because his bad days were many times greater than his good days & that was if he was having any good days at all. I had to separate him from his family & keep him in a sterile environment. I cleaned his cage 5 or 10 times a day & that added to his stress & removed since of familiarity. I could risk him coming into contact with any waste & any foods that were not immediately eaten were removed. He sat in a tank all alone with a huge open wound or two & that in itself broke my heart.

I had started to tell you this story in PM but then I thought maybe I would just go public with it because often people who are faced with uncertainty about what to do in regards to sick pets or they have simply ran out of options as to what course of action there is to resolve ill health are often looking for support or permission to make ultimate choices regarding ill pets.

I don't have anything more to add other than what I started off with... if it is diagnosis & treatment recommendations you need for your sick rat.. the answer is always going to be seek out the advice of your vet.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

I think it's slightly longer than 2 months ago since his last abscess. It's around the groin area again. 

I've read they are quite common to recur. Is this correct, or is it uncommon?


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

I sent you a PM telling you the long story of what we experienced. I hope that your situation is not as similar to what we went through as it reads here because we didn't have a happy ending. 

Best wished & good luck... I hope it is a simply fix


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*



A1APassion said:


> I sent you a PM telling you the long story of what we experienced. I hope that your situation is not as similar to what we went through as it reads here because we didn't have a happy ending.
> 
> Best wished & good luck... I hope it is a simply fix


Thanks for the PM, I've replied to it. =)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Going to ring on Monday for an appointment at vet. I really should just move in there.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Hmm Spike wasn't running around when he was out tonight, not that he ever does really lol lazy. They both always nap instead. 

He let me cuddle him for ages though, he never normally does :? usually tries to squirm away a bit. He was really jumpy at noises tonight though, so maybe that's why. I'm probably being paranoid lol, but I hope it's not cos he feels ill.


----------



## Suzuks (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Yeah, like everyone said - don't try to diagnose it or treat it yourself. The hard thing about not knowing what it is is you don't know if the warm compresses will help it or spread whatever it is through his body.

Heat opens up your blood vessels so if it is in the bloodstream you might just be helping it to travel.

Hope it's not too serious. . .


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

I won't try hot compresses for now then. Last night I used some luke warm water just to wet his fur, so I could see if their was anything visible easier. 

I couldn't see any pus/scab. Is this a good thing or not...? I know abscesses can take a while to scab and for pus to be visible can't they?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Spike's going to the vets tomorrow. I haven't woke up till now so haven't got in today grr.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Is there anything else I should ask at vets? Apart from why could it have returned in same place (if it is another abscess) and what the prognosis for him is if they keep returning?

Also can and will a vet to anything with an abscess until it has a scab?

Thanks in advance if anyone comes up with any more questions


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

I brought one of my males in for an abscess. It was my second vet, and they said the abscess was likely a result from getting him neutered. There was no scab, pus, or anything that WOULD indicate it was an abscess but she still treated it once diagnosed. She withdrew fluid via syringe then squeezed it like heck. It was really terribly gross, and to be honest I'm not sure I could treat one myself based on what I saw happen. A long string of very smelly green pus shot out clear across the room! She put him on a round of antibiotics after that, and he's been fine since. 

I would ask the vet to drain it since you're going, and put him on a round of antibiotics as a precaution.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*



MopyDream44 said:


> I brought one of my males in for an abscess. It was my second vet, and they said the abscess was likely a result from getting him neutered. There was no scab, pus, or anything that WOULD indicate it was an abscess but she still treated it once diagnosed. She withdrew fluid via syringe then squeezed it like heck. It was really terribly gross, and to be honest I'm not sure I could treat one myself based on what I saw happen. A long string of very smelly green pus shot out clear across the room! She put him on a round of antibiotics after that, and he's been fine since.
> 
> I would ask the vet to drain it since you're going, and put him on a round of antibiotics as a precaution.


Thanks for the reply. Spike hasn't been neutered, so I'm a bit confused as to why he had one in the first place, and now it's back. I will ask about draining it if it's diagnosed as an abscsess then. Did they do the syringe thing with any sedation or anything, or was he fine? Spike's a bit squirmy lol.


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

unfortunately they did have to put him under to do it. My avocado would not have put up with any of that while awake. My vet would have preferred not to but it was not an option. If it can be done without sedation, do it that way but I think it would take a pretty calm rattie to put up with it!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*



MopyDream44 said:


> unfortunately they did have to put him under to do it. My avocado would not have put up with any of that while awake. My vet would have preferred not to but it was not an option. If it can be done without sedation, do it that way but I think it would take a pretty calm rattie to put up with it!


I think it would have to be done awake really, as I've been there so much lately 8O just paid for general anaesthetic a week ago last Friday. The vet pulled the scab off his last abscess and he was ok about that, so I dunno. Did it take long to do?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Not really but she really had to squeeze the area quite hard because it was nowhere near close to rupturing. Then again it may have just looked like she was squeezing really hard because I was worried about my boy! Explain to the vet that you'd like to try it while he's awake, and I'm sure they will try to work with you!


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*



MopyDream44 said:


> Not really but she really had to squeeze the area quite hard because it was nowhere near close to rupturing. Then again it may have just looked like she was squeezing really hard because I was worried about my boy! Explain to the vet that you'd like to try it while he's awake, and I'm sure they will try to work with you!


Ah right. Well hopefully I may see the same vet as I have the past few times. He's really nice and patient with him, he spent a good 10 minutes trying to look in his mouth to investigate his teeth, by gently putting top of some scissors against his top lip. He also lets him go back in his box for a short while if he squirms. I wonder if abscesses are quite painful or not :? when bursting them anyway.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: [Update] ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

*Update:* Spike went to the vets this afternoon. He has Baytril and it's most likely another abscess (his 2nd one in the same place).


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: [Update] ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

Just felt Spike's abscess and it feels more squishy. He has only had one dose of Baytril lastnight so far. Could the Baytril be helping it go away already?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: [Update] ARGH! Lump. This is getting ridiculous...*

IT BURST!  
Any opinions on if it looks cleaned well or not so well would be useful to me. Thank you!


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Lump. Abscess has burst. (Photo added)*

EEEEWWWW gross. That was my first responce. Here's my second responce: AWWWW, poor ratty!!! *blows healing kisses*


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Lump. Abscess has burst. (Photo added)*



2boysloose said:


> EEEEWWWW gross. That was my first responce. Here's my second responce: AWWWW, poor ratty!!! *blows healing kisses*


He thanks for you for the healing kisses . He was being very good letting me clean it for him, then lay on my knee for ages letting me bathe it with a sad look of his face. Poor Spikey.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Lump. Abscess has burst. (Photo added)*

Awwww, poor bub. 
I am going to cuddle my boys now.....*tear rolls down face*
*more healing kisses!!!*


----------



## pauline (Jul 19, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Lump. Abscess has burst. (Photo added)*

your poor wee rat abcesses look worse than what they really are, glad you made it to the vets hopr your wee spike makes a full recovery


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Lump. Abscess has burst. (Photo added)*

I can't get the scab off Spike's abscess to keep the wound open. 

Any suggestions???


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: [Update] Lump. Abscess has burst. (Photo added)*

I'm really not sure if I'm cleaning the wound well or not. 1/2 of the wound is open and 1/2 still has the black spot sort of bit covering the wound. 

He's already had an abscess in same place and I don't want it to come back a 3rd time! 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

I wish I was better at doing this abscess stuff. The black spot part that was covering 1/2 the wound has just peeled back now, I've just been soaking it, but I can't get it off!! Argh.


----------



## kalamazoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Oof, the poor baby. But he's being such a good boy about it. It stinks you have to peel the scab. But I'm sure he gets the 'yes, this sucks, but it's for my own good *sigh*' vibe. Good job, he's lucky to have you.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Yay I got the rest of the scab off. I'm going to stop now though cos I think it's started hurting  he started to flinch when I'm cleaning it 

So now the scab is all off and the wound is mostly all pink, however there is a tiny bit of white, which is VERY stuck. Will this be pus or parts of his skin??


ps. apologies for all my posts for this thread everyone.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Spike's abscess wound seems to be doing ok. I'd hate me if I was him lol, poor boy.

I've been bathing it everyday, wiping the scab off, using a syringe to flush it 3 times (which he didn't like v.much), then finishing off soaking it with salt water. I just hope I've been cleaning it ok so it doesn't return. 

Does anyone know how long I need to keep getting the scab off and flushing the wound?


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

I would say keep going until the wound closes from the inside out. Also they heal really fast, so if it won't close up, you may have to take him back to the vet for antibiotics or some other treatment.


----------

